# Cedarville Fishing Report - Recommendations



## Brightculler

We are going to be staying in Cedarville the last week of July, and want to know if there is anyone familiar with the salmon fishing in the area. Also we like to take the kids out for perch and pike. Any help with methods, lures or locations would be appreciated. I take about 10 kids, off and on during the week, and would like to save on time and gas if possible.
Thanks


----------



## Fishbum225

Here is what I have experienced. I have salmon fished in Lake Huron of the south tips of the islands. I have run into nets and lost all of my equipment trying to fish in the channels out to the south. The net markings are very meager and far apart. Your in trouble before you know it. Ask the locals about nets. The best fishing I had was pike fishing. The islands go NW to SE. SW winds put sediment around the corners of the outside islands and even inside if there are places where wind can make deposits. beautiful deep cabbage grows on that sediment. You can go from island to island and find it. I fished chartreuse and perch colored crank baits in the cabbage, on the edges and pockets. The fishing for pike was incredible. Spinner baits just wouldn't get deep enough. Maybe swimbaits would work. Look for boulder fields of boulders 2ft diam and larger for smallies on crayfish cranks. Bang them in the rocks and let em back float out then back in. Rocks must be big enough to offer hiding and shadows. Boulders must be numerous enough too. Find your cabbage patches and boulder fields...it'll work.


----------



## Fishbum225

one more thing. I did very well salmon fishing once I got out there. I just had trouble with nets in the channel.


----------



## jakeo

I just talked to my parents and they have a place up in Cedarville. Mom said the pike had turned off but they are still catching perch in Mosco channel. Minnows and cocktail shrimp are the ticket. YES i said cocktail shrimp.There is a bait shop called i believe Bobs in town on the main road heading north and south in town. Its just south of the flashing light on 134 and on the left heading south. Very nice lady runs it.
I must add that i am a Eagle scout along with my 2 brothers and i appreciate anyone that takes kids and introduces them to the outdoors.
My hats off to you!
If i had the time(and $) id gladly meet u there and show you where we fish and yes the nets are a problem as are the bouy markers once you go thru town heading toward Hessel.
Btw....at night the bullhead and catfish love those shrimp at night also.
Any questions, please pm me.
Have fun!


----------



## gsepan

Moscoe Channel was pretty good for us on the perch action. We were up there for the 4th of July week and we caught a ton of fish. Lot's of throw-backs but did manage some real nice eaters in the 8 to 10" range. I was using brown tube jigs tipped with a piece of crawler. I would throw upwind and let it drift back. All the fish I cleaned had crayfish in there bellies so my presentation was right on the money. Get your tubes down state as they don't carry them up at any of the baitshops around Cedarville. 

By the way, this was my first trip up to the islands and I'll be back next year. Lots of resorts around the area to rent a cabin. We went with Hills Point Resort on Hill island and had a great time!

Greg (gsepan)


----------



## Brightculler

Thanks for the info. I'm looking for an underwater map of the Les Chaneau's. Does anyone know where I can find one???


----------



## gsepan

Brightculler said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm looking for an underwater map of the Les Chaneau's. Does anyone know where I can find one???


http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?BPID=MAP0060030900&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&serv_ip=mapserver.maptech.com/api/api_mapserver&searchscope=dom


----------



## Ken Edwards

Anyone know of fishing boat rental places in the area?


----------

